# MY NNL PROJECT. IN THE MAKING



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

OK I JUST FINISHED THE ENGINE. HERE IS WHAT I DECIDED TO GO WITH. THE OTHER PART'S OF THE CAR WILL BE SHOWN SOON. I HAVE TO KEEP IT UNDER WRAP'S SINCE I GOT A WHOLE BUCH OF GUY'S SHOOTING FOR ME NEXT YEAR AT THE NNLWEST. I GOT SOMETHING FOR THAT ASS. LET'S PUT IT THIS WAY THIS RIDE WILL BLOW THE LORD OF THE RING'S OUT OF THE WATER. AND ONLY A FEW CLOSE HOMIE'S HAVE SEEN THE PROGRESS PIC'S. I WILL SHOW IT ALL NEW YEAR'S EVE NIGHT. THIS WAY THEY ONLY HAVE A MONTH TO SCRAMBLE TO THE DRAWING BOARD AND CHANGE THERE SHIT. :biggrin: 










ENJOY !

OTHER PIC'S WILL SOON FOLLOW.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

nice job biggs like that enigne homie lookin good


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Dang BIGGS you real going to show these guy the Chevette ! OOPS ! Sorry I didnt mean Chevtte I ment , i ment , ! Of SHit !


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 8 2006, 08:58 PM~6532569
> *Dang BIGGS  you  real going  to show these  guy the  Chevette !  OOPS !  Sorry  I didnt  mean  Chevtte  I  ment , i ment  , !  Of  SHit !
> *


 :biggrin: _*MINI!!!!! SH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_ :biggrin:


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)




----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

THAT ENGINE LOOK GREAT CAN`T WAIT TO SEE THE CAR :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

yep i agree with twinn 
:0 :0 :0


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

shes a beauty :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

lookin good bro. can't wait to see at all done up. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

thank's homie's...  
I was up all night doing the suspention on this ride. 4 DISC BRAKE'S ALL BREMBO,
WITH WORKING LUG NUT'S. INDEPENDENT FRONT AND REAR WORKING SUSPENTION. AND ALL STAINLESS STEEL EXHAUST.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 9 2006, 08:06 AM~6534563
> *thank's homie's...
> I was up all night doing the suspention on this ride.  4 DISC BRAKE'S ALL BREMBO,
> WITH WORKING LUG NUT'S. INDEPENDENT FRONT AND REAR WORKING SUSPENTION. AND ALL STAINLESS STEEL EXHAUST.
> *


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

oh damn :0


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 9 2006, 09:06 AM~6534563
> *thank's homie's...
> I was up all night doing the suspention on this ride.  4 DISC BRAKE'S ALL BREMBO,
> WITH WORKING LUG NUT'S. INDEPENDENT FRONT AND REAR WORKING SUSPENTION. AND ALL STAINLESS STEEL EXHAUST.
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 

Get 'em Biggs! :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

YOU COULDN'T WAIT :biggrin: :angry:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

NOPE! :biggrin:

PLUS DAM MINI ALREADY TOLD THEM WHAT I WAS BUILDING. MY CHEVY CHEVETTE.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 9 2006, 02:13 PM~6535709
> *NOPE! :biggrin:
> 
> PLUS DAM MINI ALREADY TOLD THEM WHAT I WAS BUILDING. MY CHEVY CHEVETTE.
> *


Soory about that BIGGS ! I was just so happy to see that you wanted to build This 











I didnt think you would ! Lookin good ! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 :0 Looking good Biggs, can't wait to see the rest of this build!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 9 2006, 12:51 PM~6535929
> *:0  :0    Looking good Biggs, can't wait to see the rest of this build!!
> *


THANK'S HOMIE'S ...IM DOING THE RALLY VERSON.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

damn, how much aluminum foil u use


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

so is this the big one?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

ANother sneak peek of what BIGGS is working with ! 










and this is put away in a safe place from the homie's.  





















LOL! MADE YOU LOOK ! LOL!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 9 2006, 04:24 PM~6537331
> *so is this the big one?
> *


that be the one martin.  




and you know how we do it david....... :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 9 2006, 08:34 PM~6538135
> *that be the one martin.
> and you know how we do it david....... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Here is another sneak peak for the night. this is one of my brake's roater's with lug & nut. :biggrin:


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

DAMN BIGGS!!!! Killer detail! who makes those?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 9 2006, 08:17 PM~6538615
> *Here is another sneak peak for the night.  this is one of my brake's roater's with lug & nut.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


chevy? lol


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 9 2006, 08:17 PM~6538615
> *Here is another sneak peak for the night.  this is one of my brake's roater's with lug & nut.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I thought Chevettes were 4-lug? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Nov 9 2006, 08:20 PM~6538633
> *DAMN BIGGS!!!! Killer detail! who makes those?
> *


ME.... :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Nov 9 2006, 08:22 PM~6538652
> *I thought Chevettes were 4-lug?  :biggrin:
> *


you mean, we were being lied to the whole time :angry:
:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Nov 9 2006, 10:22 PM~6538652
> *I thought Chevettes were 4-lug?  :biggrin:
> *



Not when they are a rally sport ! with an LT 1 LOL!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Nov 9 2006, 08:22 PM~6538652
> *I thought Chevettes were 4-lug?  :biggrin:
> *


SINCE THIS IS A RALLY CAR IT HAS TO HAVE 5 LUG.


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

how much for a set?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Nov 9 2006, 10:24 PM~6538670
> *you mean, we were being lied to the whole time :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *



SHIT NEVER DOUBT THE TRUE BUILDERS !


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Nov 9 2006, 08:26 PM~6538684
> *how much for a set?
> *


I HAVE TO SCRATCH BUILD THEM. THEY AIN'T CHEAP BRO.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Nov 9 2006, 10:26 PM~6538684
> *how much for a set?
> *


VINNY !  :angry: :uh:


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

WHAT FUCKER!?!?!?!?!


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Im sorry but fuck you dude. why do you always got to but in on me. Ive fucked around in the past but wny cant you just let it go? I thought those were cool and i was just woundering if he sold them. I know they take time and effort. Just back off man!


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

My bad my computers messing up


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Thats what i do ! LOL! Not get out of BIGGS topic ! LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 9 2006, 08:42 PM~6538765
> *Thats  what  i do !  LOL!   Not  get  out of BIGGS  topic !  LOL!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

JUST FINISHED THE DISK BRAKE'S. NOW OFF TO THE CHROME PLATTER.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 9 2006, 08:49 PM~6538811
> *JUST FINISHED THE DISK BRAKE'S.  NOW OFF TO THE CHROME PLATTER.
> 
> 
> ...


now what size are the calipers, like compared to somethin, cuz theyd have to be a decent size, cuz theres alotta detail there


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Minidreams, stop acting like a little kid abouthis shit. grow up! I can give people props if i want to. so fuck off! 

Nice job on those brakes biggs! They look so real!!! how much do you think id cost for them? im just wondering.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Nov 9 2006, 10:54 PM~6538836
> *Minidreams, stop acting like a little kid abouthis shit. grow up! I can give people props if i want  to. so fuck off!
> 
> Nice job on those brakes biggs! They look so real!!! how much do you think id cost for them? im just wondering.
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Nov 9 2006, 10:54 PM~6538836
> *Minidreams, stop acting like a little kid abouthis shit. grow up! I can give people props if i want  to. so fuck off!
> 
> Nice job on those brakes biggs! They look so real!!! how much do you think id cost for them? im just wondering.
> *


are you seriously going to build a car big enough to use them on?


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

please don't make a donk PLEASE


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

How big are they??


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

:biggrin: mines about 9 inches :biggrin: 














i'm talking bout a car i made with custom wheel i made for a dude that loves big rims


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by iced_@Nov 9 2006, 09:32 PM~6539096
> *:biggrin: mines about 9 inches  :biggrin:
> *


from the ground when ur on ur stomach, now back to the topic


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Nov 9 2006, 11:23 PM~6539029
> *How big are they??
> *


the squares on the cutting mat are 1" squares, now go look at your 1/24 scale wheel


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

so pretty much 1 in. x 1 in.


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Nov 9 2006, 09:33 PM~6539112
> *from the ground when ur on ur stomach, now back to the topic
> *


wow how mean
ne way where you get da screws


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

damn those are huge!!! what scale car they going on?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by iced_@Nov 9 2006, 09:21 PM~6539005
> *please don't make a donk PLEASE
> *


HELL NO.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I WOULD NEVER MAKE A DONK...NOT EVEN IF PIG MASTER FLEX PAID ME TO MAKE HIM ONE. IT WOULD BURN MY FINGER'S. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Nov 9 2006, 09:39 PM~6539159
> *damn those are huge!!! what scale car they going on?
> *



1/16 SCALE. :biggrin:


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

ooooohhh nice!!!!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

you da man


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Nice details! Working suspension? Cant wait to see the car in action!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:roflmao: pig master flex :roflmao: 

i cant wait to see more 

hno: :thumbsup: hno:


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

Damn Biggs, those brakes are bad ass.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SypnOnSiZZerB_@Nov 10 2006, 08:30 AM~6540646
> *Damn Biggs, those brakes are bad ass.
> *


x2 im loving the detail on the brake setup


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

Nice detail bro. Always on top. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 10 2006, 08:47 AM~6541220
> *Nice detail bro. Always on top. :thumbsup:
> *



THANK'S HOMIE'S ..
GOT TO KEEP THAT IMAGE UP TO PAR. :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

I LEAVE FOR A LITTLE BIT AND COME BACK TO THIS? you guys running a miniature car plant. im sure you can find a way to make that model engine turn on too with working column shift and keys. bad ass mr biggs uffin: :thumbsup: your nuts! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THANK'S COAST UNO.
YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT BRO. IT'S GOING TO HAVE WORKING WINDOW'S, LIGHT'S, AND A FEW MORE GOODIE'S TOO! :biggrin:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

KOO


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

damn, working windows too... i wanna see this finished


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 8 2006, 10:40 PM~6532449
> *OK I JUST FINISHED THE ENGINE.  HERE IS WHAT I DECIDED TO GO WITH. THE OTHER PART'S OF THE CAR WILL BE SHOWN SOON. I HAVE TO KEEP IT UNDER WRAP'S  SINCE I GOT A WHOLE BUCH OF GUY'S SHOOTING FOR ME NEXT YEAR AT THE NNLWEST.  I GOT SOMETHING FOR THAT ASS. LET'S  PUT IT THIS WAY THIS RIDE WILL BLOW THE LORD OF THE RING'S OUT OF THE WATER. AND ONLY A FEW CLOSE HOMIE'S HAVE SEEN THE PROGRESS PIC'S. I WILL SHOW IT ALL  NEW YEAR'S EVE NIGHT.  THIS WAY THEY ONLY HAVE A MONTH TO SCRAMBLE TO THE DRAWING BOARD AND CHANGE THERE SHIT. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Enigines hot man
:thumbsup:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

DAMN BIGGS YOU JUST CAN;T STOP COMMING UP WITH THE BAD ASS SHIT HA!? CAN;T WAIT TO C THE FINISHED CAR,BIG PROPS TO YA MAN.

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

you have already seen the engine on this ride. well since it's thanksgiving im in a giving mood. here is a pics of the interior 80% done. it will be full show. we will leave it at that.  next pics will be on new year's eve or maybe a few peak's even sooner. :biggrin: 

enjoy!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

YOU COULDN'T WAIT !!!!...LET THEM EAT THERE HEARTS OUT AT NNL! :biggrin: 

M.C.B.A DOING BIG THANGS! :biggrin:


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

how did you make them little square glass things


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by iced_@Nov 23 2006, 03:18 PM~6625154
> *how did you make them little square glass things
> *


GROWN FOLK THINGS BABY BOY..


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by iced_@Nov 23 2006, 02:18 PM~6625154
> *how did you make them little square glass things
> *


lil square mirrors.


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 23 2006, 02:18 PM~6625158
> *GROWN FOLK THINGS BABY BOY..
> *


nice comeback


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 23 2006, 02:19 PM~6625163
> *lil square mirrors.
> *


what site you get them from


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:0 i KNow Wht Kinda Car It Is Now :biggrin: Well I THink I Do :0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 23 2006, 02:23 PM~6625177
> *:0 i KNow Wht Kinda Car It Is Now :biggrin: Well I THink I Do :0
> *


57 rag. :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 23 2006, 01:24 PM~6625185
> *57 rag. :biggrin:
> *



thats what i thought looking good brotha!!!!!!!!


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

holy shit big, good work on the interior bro, how did you do the seperate sections on the sides of the console and such??? great work


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 WOW that is NICE!! I can't wait to see the finshed car Biggs :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

thank's homie's..

and mitch it all Material homie.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

SEEN THIS CAR START FROM THE GET GO HOMIES...THIS CAR IS GONNA BE SICK WITH IT....IF YOU HOMIES SEEN THE PICS I SEEN YOU WOULD CREAM YOURSELFS.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

here is the real leather boot. the other boot is Material.


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 23 2006, 02:46 PM~6625289
> *here is the real leather boot. the other boot is Material.
> 
> 
> ...


i'm lovin that car can you give a link to where you get all this material


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

it's all just regular Material. you just got to know how to work it.! that part took me year's,and year's of trial and error.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 23 2006, 02:35 PM~6625242
> *SEEN THIS CAR START FROM THE GET GO HOMIES...THIS CAR IS GONNA BE SICK WITH IT....IF YOU HOMIES SEEN THE PICS I SEEN YOU WOULD CREAM YOURSELFS.
> *


yup...  
only a few have seen this car from the start. i have over 200 pics of it and it's not even 75% done.  the nnl next year is 57 and 32 theme's. so i got something for them.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

ERES CABRON GRANDE :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Nov 23 2006, 03:30 PM~6625426
> * ERES CABRON GRANDE :0  :thumbsup:
> *


gracia's quate. tu saves como lo asemos.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

good work on the leather, i have a tutorial on how to work the real leather, looks very nice


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

this ridez is gonna be bad ass biggs,you the man! 
was good seeing u at the victorville show bro.
uffin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

HOLY FUCK!!!! at first look I almost thought it was a real interior. Looks bad ass.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THANK'S HOMIE'S.

THIS RIDE HAS BEEN TAKEING MOST OF MY FREE TIME THIS YEAR. BUT THE FINISH PROUDUCT WILL BE WELL WORTH IT. THE INTERIOR IS FULL SHOW, THE PAINT WILL BE FULL SHOW, AND ALL THE SUSPENTION WILL BE SCRATCH BUILT AND ALUMINUM WITH SOME PLASTIC. THIS RIDE HAS BLINKER'S, HEAD LIGHT'S W/HIGH AND LOW BEAM'S. AND BRAKE LIGHT'S. IM HAVEING A LIL PROBLEM WITH THE WINDOW'S ROLLING UP. BUT I WILL FIX THEM IN TIME I HOPE . IF NOT OH WELL. BUT THIS SHOULD BE READY FOR THE NNL NEXT YEAR IN FEB. A FEW OTHER HOMIE'S SAID THEY GOT SOMETHING FOR ME. BUT I HAVENT SEEN NOTHING. SO ALL ARE WELCOME TO COME. I LOVE A GOOD CHALLENGE. BUT HAVENT HAD ANY IN THE LAST FEW YEAR'S.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

I know its been asked but.....it doesnt hurt to try again

What are the mirrors made of?


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

I dont know for sure, but I used mirrors like the once, and it was a thin mirror that was cut, and I scribed lines into it before cutting so it would look like that---turned out niclely


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Nov 24 2006, 10:39 AM~6629001
> *I know its been asked but.....it doesnt hurt to try again
> 
> What are the mirrors made of?
> *


i use a special plastic with mirror and just scribe it with the back of an exacto blade and ruller. you can use bare-metal foil the same way. get a peice of flat styrene put the bare-metal on it and scribe the line's. make sure you use a ruller so the line's will come out clean and straight.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:cheesy: 
Thanks BIGGS!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

:thumbsup: good luck.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

damn cant wait to see it in person biggs u always killin em :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Nov 24 2006, 12:15 PM~6629386
> *damn cant wait to see it in person biggs u always killin em :thumbsup:
> *



thank's rollindeep. 

i'll see you there homie. me and a few of the fellas will make it next year.


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

amazing detail...wow


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THANK'S GUY'S.  
I DO MY BEST TO KEEP IT CLEAN.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 24 2006, 05:46 PM~6630528
> *THANK'S GUY'S.
> I DO MY BEST TO KEEP IT CLEAN.
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

come on dog you aint got to worry. what it is...is what it is.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

i couldent find a good power steering pump for this ride. so i made my own.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Man, this baby is gonna be amazing!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THANK'S HOMIE'S.  

MORE TO COME LATER ON TODAY.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 27 2006, 09:04 AM~6644049
> *THANK'S HOMIE'S.
> 
> MORE TO COME LATER ON TODAY.
> *


 :0  :0 WHAT UP HOMIE?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 27 2006, 08:05 AM~6644055
> *:0    :0 WHAT UP HOMIE?
> *


NOTHING MUCH HOMIE. JUST HERE LOOKING TO SEE WHAT BULLSHIT IS GOING ON. NO BUILDING AS USUAL.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 27 2006, 09:11 AM~6644093
> *NOTHING MUCH HOMIE. JUST HERE LOOKING TO SEE WHAT BULLSHIT IS GOING ON. NO BUILDING AS USUAL.
> *


SAME OL SHIT "NO BUILDING"


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

NNL south i presume...was n-e 1 there this year bychance? i had 6 in there. If this is gonna be a 57 themed car, im gonna haveta do the 32's theme then cuz this shits gonna blow me outs the water. lookin good Biggs


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

IM GOING TO THE NNL WEST. YOU AIN'T GOT NOTHING TO WORRY ABOUT BRO.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

hey biggs what is that cloth that u use to make your interior called and were can i pick some up at


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Nov 27 2006, 09:35 PM~6648960
> *hey biggs what is that cloth that u use to make your interior called and were can i pick some up at
> *



scorpion skin----in the desert!!!


JK BRO!!!! i like his interior too its dope


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

IF I TELL YOU WILL YOU BUILD SOMETHING?


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

are u talkin to me right


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Nov 27 2006, 09:50 PM~6649114
> *are u talkin to me right
> *


YUP..IT'S LEATHER AND METERIAL.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

the meterial cause im buildin to cars for next year 08 nnl


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

HAHAHA


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Nov 27 2006, 09:54 PM~6649151
> *the meterial cause im buildin to cars for next year 08 nnl
> *


YOU MEAN IN 2 YEAR'S RIGHT.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

yeah i just started the first one last week and have u heard anything on the chrome yet


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 27 2006, 11:46 PM~6649082
> *IF I TELL YOU WILL YOU BUILD SOMETHING?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 27 2006, 11:46 PM~6649082
> *IF I TELL YOU WILL YOU BUILD SOMETHING?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Nov 28 2006, 06:14 AM~6650690
> *:biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: I CAN BE AN ASSHOLE SOMETIME'S


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

whew, had me there...shits lookin damn tight as ever Biggs


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

HERE IS A LITTLE SNEEK PEAK OF WHAT THEY GOT TO DEAL WITH IN 07. JUST GOT THE FRONT PART DONE AND PRIMED TODAY.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 28 2006, 08:34 PM~6655936
> *HERE IS A LITTLE SNEEK PEAK OF WHAT THEY GOT TO DEAL WITH IN 07.  JUST GOT THE FRONT PART DONE AND PRIMED TODAY.
> 
> 
> ...


damn, very clean, very smooth lookin :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Nov 28 2006, 08:35 PM~6655940
> *damn, very clean, very smooth lookin :thumbsup:
> *


THANK'S HOMIE!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

You better stop postin shit up ! You 'll end up being th e only guy at the show !


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

IT'S ALL GOOD HOMIE.  ALL THEY GIVE IS ONE TROPHIE ANYWAY'S.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 28 2006, 10:40 PM~6655990
> *IT'S ALL GOOD HOMIE.   ALL THEY GIVE IS ONE TROPHIE ANYWAY'S.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

are u leaving that plastic that runs in the middle of the window??


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

damn dude, greatttttttt fab work on the firewall and doors, looks great


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 28 2006, 08:43 PM~6656023
> *are u leaving that plastic that runs in the middle of the window??
> *


no that's just support for the window frame. once im done it will come off. and thank's guy's


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 28 2006, 07:53 PM~6656113
> *no that's just support for the window frame. once im done it will come off. and thank's guy's
> *



oh okay cool 

lookin damn good cant wait to see some color on there!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Nov 28 2006, 08:47 PM~6656069
> *damn dude, greatttttttt fab work on the firewall and doors, looks great
> *


what doors :dunno:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 28 2006, 09:00 PM~6656194
> *oh okay cool
> 
> lookin damn good cant wait to see some color on there!
> *


it's going to have full candy pattern's and mural's on it.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 28 2006, 09:34 PM~6655936
> *HERE IS A LITTLE SNEEK PEAK OF WHAT THEY GOT TO DEAL WITH IN 07.  JUST GOT THE FRONT PART DONE AND PRIMED TODAY.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 hno: cant wait till its done.ESTAS CABRON GRANDE


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

thank's cuate.  here is the bottom. smoooooooooooth. :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Nov 28 2006, 09:00 PM~6656197
> *what doors :dunno:
> *




doors=door sills 

I meant "the lack there of" lol, good call tho my b


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

im hurtin for a pic with the interior in


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 28 2006, 09:14 PM~6656339
> *thank's cuate.   here is the bottom. smoooooooooooth. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


      DAMN!!!! THATS NICE BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> you have already seen the engine on this ride. well since it's thanksgiving im in a giving mood. here is a pics of the interior 80% done. it will be full show. we will leave it at that.  next pics will be on new year's eve or maybe a few peak's even sooner. :biggrin:
> 
> here you go homie.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

...... :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Biggs you are nuts. Your work is amayzing..........hard to believe it's a model when you post up your work.......it looks like a real car. Can't wait to see it done.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Thank's Dog....  got to make it look real and keep it real. I got to contend with all these new builder's coming up, and a few older builder's too.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

great fab work biggs, the firewall, jams, under side of the chassis plate are all sick---did you use the stuff you told me to get in order to do all of that??!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

yup. that's the stuff.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

everything looks really even, good work on that---Inspired me to redo my jams on the 60 and smooth the firewall instead of leaving the detail, ill work on that tommorow--my day off, and try to get some pics up


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

how are you planning to hinge the doors, which direction----unless thats a surprise


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Nov 28 2006, 11:01 PM~6657134
> *how are you planning to hinge the doors, which direction----unless thats a surprise
> *


SUICIDE BRO.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

good choice, my favorite--keeps it clean

cant wait to see more progress


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THE PRIMER NEED'S A FEW MORE DAY'S OF DRYING. THEN I WILL START WITH THE PATTERN'S. AND MURAL'S.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

WOW, I can't wait to see this done Biggs!! You're gonna be killin' em out there and any place that you take this.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

oh shit I cant wait---between the lugs, interior, fab work on this thing----def top shelf!!
Im guessing your hinging the front clip foward, and the hood? trunk backwards??????


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Nov 28 2006, 11:27 PM~6657206
> *oh shit I cant wait---between the lugs, interior, fab work on this thing----def top shelf!!
> Im guessing your hinging the front clip foward, and the hood? trunk backwards??????
> *


YUP .  
AND THIS IS GOING INTO IT ALSO. 
AND A BUNCH OF THESE. :biggrin: 










L.E.D.'S

OH AND THANK'S HOMIE'S.


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

thats badass


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

FUNNNNNNNNNN-----Im anxious for more, keep up the excellent work


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 28 2006, 09:14 PM~6656339
> *thank's cuate.   here is the bottom. smoooooooooooth. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Car comes along great!! :thumbsup: Did you vac form this part? Looks like it....


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

*THANK YOU PRIMO, LOOKING GREAT, KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK. WINNER FOR SURE................ *


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 Damn Biggs! That is sooo sweet.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

I'm really at a loss for words here. This baby is gonna be amazing for sure, keep it up Biggs!!!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 28 2006, 08:14 PM~6656339
> *thank's cuate.   here is the bottom. smoooooooooooth. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:0

but i dont see no holes drilled for a body lift


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

DAM HOMIE YOUR GONNA KILL THE COMP. AT NNL.......

M.C.B.A DOING THEM IN LIKE NO OTHER! 

WHATS WHY YOUR THE PRESIDENT!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Damn biggs that firewall looks tight


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Nov 29 2006, 12:50 AM~6657563
> *Car comes along great!! :thumbsup: Did you vac form this part? Looks like it....
> *


NA,BRO NO VACUUME FORMING JUST ALOT OF FILL N SANDING. HERE IS THE OTHER SIDE OF IT.



AND THANK'S FOR YOUR COMMENT'S HOMIE'S


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

lookin good bro. i like that firewall.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 28 2006, 10:34 PM~6655936
> *HERE IS A LITTLE SNEEK PEAK OF WHAT THEY GOT TO DEAL WITH IN 07.  JUST GOT THE FRONT PART DONE AND PRIMED TODAY.
> 
> 
> ...



Biggs
in this pic, the body and the floor are one piece now right?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Nov 29 2006, 09:35 AM~6659035
> *Biggs
> in this pic, the body and the floor are one piece now right?
> *


yup it'a all solid now.  


and felix i don't like th body lift's on car's. i think it look's too tacky. but that's just me bro. and thank's.


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Man this is amazing, all this detail!

Oh and Mr. Biggs, did you get my PM?


----------



## Kreator (Nov 7, 2005)

Well looks not too bad to me :dunno: 










j/k that 57 is killer :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

HERE ARE THE RIMS IM MAKING FROM SCRATCH FOR THIS RIDE. 13X7 80 SPOKE. SINCE NO ONE MAKE'S THEM I HAD TO DO MY OWN. ALL STAINLESS SPOKE, WITH ALUMINUM HUB AND DISH.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 29 2006, 12:08 PM~6660067
> *HERE ARE THE RIMS IM MAKING FROM SCRATCH FOR THIS RIDE.  13X7 80 SPOKE. SINCE NO ONE MAKE'S THEM I HAD TO DO MY OWN. ALL STAINLESS SPOKE, WITH  ALUMINUM HUB AND DISH.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, nice, nice!! :thumbsup: How about some 1/12 scale ones.... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THANK'S J'
HIT ME UP IN THE NEW YEAR. WE CAN WORK SOMETHING OUT. :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

RIGHT CLICK SAVE...RIGHT CLICK SAVE!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 29 2006, 01:03 PM~6660385
> *RIGHT CLICK SAVE...RIGHT CLICK SAVE!
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Brother the clowins are all up in here ! Like in Vw bettle ! How many can if ! They right click save all they want and will never kill the build like MENACE ! 

I am just happy your my teacher ! LOL! And but 


Marinate is the Teachers pet ! LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 29 2006, 01:56 PM~6660681
> *Brother  the  clowins  are  all up in here !  Like  in  Vw bettle !  How  many  can  if  !  They  right  click  save    all  they  want  and  will never  kill the  build  like  MENACE !
> 
> I  am  just  happy  your  my  teacher !  LOL!  And but
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
YOU AIN'T RIGHT DAVID. AND THANK'S HOMIE.


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

DAMN BIGGS!!! Awsome detail! what kind of putty do you use? And what grit sand paper?

thanks bro


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 29 2006, 04:07 PM~6660770
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> YOU AIN'T RIGHT DAVID. AND THANK'S HOMIE.
> *


Just doing what i do ! :cheesy:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

I'm envious :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 29 2006, 02:56 PM~6660681
> *Brother  the  clowins  are  all up in here !  Like  in  Vw bettle !  How  many  can  if  !  They  right  click  save    all  they  want  and  will never  kill the  build  like  MENACE !
> 
> I  am  just  happy  your  my  teacher !  LOL!  And but
> ...


basterd...sorry i took you spot!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 29 2006, 02:09 PM~6660785
> *I'm envious  :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *


THANK'S BROTHER MARTIN.  ALL THE OTHER HOMIE'S TOO!

AND S-10 MOST OF THE WORK IS ZAP-A-GAP I ONLY USE A LIL BIT OF FILLER WITCH IS TAMIYA PUTTY. AND THE REST IS FILL -N- SAND PRIMER FROM DUPLI-COLOR. W/ SEALER..OH AND ALOT OF WET SANDING IN-BETWEEN PRIMER'S WITH 400 GRIT WET DRY PAPER.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 29 2006, 04:16 PM~6660844
> *basterd...sorry i took you spot!
> *


Thats ok ! You need the help more then i do ! LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 29 2006, 04:19 PM~6660862
> *THANK'S BROTHER MARTIN.  ALL THE OTHER HOMIE'S TOO!
> 
> AND S-10 MOST OF THE WORK IS ZAP-A-GAP I ONLY USE A LIL BIT OF FILLER WITCH IS TAMIYA PUTTY. AND THE REST IS FILL -N- SAND PRIMER FROM DUPLI-COLOR. W/ SEALER..OH AND ALOT OF WET SANDING IN-BETWEEN PRIMER'S WITH 400 GRIT WET DRY PAPER.
> *


Like BIGGS said ! Wet sanding will improve your build ! I wet sand , primer wet sand ! Dont be in a hurry if you want top notch stuff ! Little steps is all you need to do to be a great Builder !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 29 2006, 03:20 PM~6660882
> *Thats  ok  !  You  need  the  help  more  then  i  do !  LOL! :biggrin:
> *


here you go mini i'll help you out!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

I HATE IT WHEN BROTHER'S FIGHT. NOW BOTH OF YOU GO TO YOUR ROOM'S

:buttkick: MINI DROP THE GLUE AND KICKER, AND MARINATE PUT DOWN THE EXACTO.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 29 2006, 04:24 PM~6660900
> *here you go mini i'll help you out!
> 
> 
> ...



Man I would have thought better of you then That! I Know you talk shit but i didnt think you would be a back stabber! :0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 29 2006, 02:24 PM~6660900
> *here you go mini i'll help you out!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

HERE IS THE BOTTOM AND INTERIOR SHOT'S.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

HURTING THE COMPETION! :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 29 2006, 05:43 PM~6661594
> *HURTING THE COMPETION! :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

got to get'er done before the nnl in feb.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:0 this whole ride is just off the hook :0 

and its in primer hno: 

once you lay down some paint and get those spokes laced up......oh damn


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)




----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:worship: :worship:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:0 STUNNING! :0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

thank's homie's....


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

hno: hno:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

WTF. AMAZING BRO. :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THANK'S BRO'S  IM GOING TO GO ON A PAINT MARATHON THIS WEEKEND AND LAY SOME PATTER'S ON THE 57 AND GET THE IMPALAMINO DONE AT THE SAME TIME. IT'S A NICE SUNNY 70 DEGREES OUT SIDE.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 1 2006, 11:32 AM~6673917
> *THANK'S BRO'S  IM GOING TO GO ON A PAINT MARATHON THIS WEEKEND AND LAY SOME PATTER'S ON THE 57 AND GET THE IMPALAMINO DONE AT THE SAME TIME. IT'S A NICE SUNNY 70 DEGREES OUT SIDE.
> *


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 1 2006, 12:32 PM~6673917
> *THANK'S BRO'S  IM GOING TO GO ON A PAINT MARATHON THIS WEEKEND AND LAY SOME PATTER'S ON THE 57 AND GET THE IMPALAMINO DONE AT THE SAME TIME. IT'S A NICE SUNNY 70 DEGREES OUT SIDE.
> *



I wish it was nice sunny and 70 degrees here insted of all this damn snow lol


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 1 2006, 09:32 AM~6673917
> *THANK'S BRO'S  IM GOING TO GO ON A PAINT MARATHON THIS WEEKEND AND LAY SOME PATTER'S ON THE 57 AND GET THE IMPALAMINO DONE AT THE SAME TIME. IT'S A NICE SUNNY 70 DEGREES OUT SIDE.
> *


Lucky, all i get is sun but cold as weather. and by the time i get home its dark out and f&@ing cold.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

YOU GUY'S BETTER INVEST IN A NICE HEATER.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## 95imp (Oct 14, 2006)

post up some more pics


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 95imp_@Dec 16 2006, 09:55 PM~6773047
> *post up some more pics
> *


I WILL THIS WEEK HOMIE. I GOT IT IN BASE COAT RIGHT NOW. GOT TO LET IT DRY REAL GOOD, THEN COLOR SAND AND START THE PATTERN'S AND MURAL'S


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 hno: hno: cant wait


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 17 2006, 01:34 AM~6774040
> *:0  hno:  hno: cant wait
> *


x2 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

got any new pix for us biggs??


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

x2


----------



## 95imp (Oct 14, 2006)

lets see some updates


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

soon homie.  im just waiting on the chrome. then i'll start the complete build and pic's.


----------



## 95imp (Oct 14, 2006)

kool cant wait from what ive seen this gon be bad ass


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 95imp_@Dec 29 2006, 08:36 PM~6858693
> *kool cant wait from what ive seen this gon be bad ass
> *


THANK'S HOMIE.


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

This build sucks.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Dec 29 2006, 09:46 PM~6858783
> *This build sucks.
> *


uh? why come here and say that?


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 29 2006, 08:56 PM~6858872
> *uh? why come here and say that?
> *


i think somebody is hating JP


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

It's alright guys...Biggs is my big bro...I was at his house and saw this build when he first started it. 




Biggs brother....airmail me a burrito!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

lol i thought we had another masterpeice battle going on lmao


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Dec 29 2006, 09:04 PM~6858924
> *It's alright guys...Biggs is my big bro...I was at his house and saw this build when he first started it.
> Biggs brother....airmail me a burrito!
> *


WHAT UP LIL BRO . WHERE YOU BEEN? AND ANSWER YOU 2-WAY FOCKER.


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 29 2006, 08:07 PM~6858944
> *WHAT UP LIL BRO . WHERE YOU BEEN? AND ANSWER YOU 2-WAY FOCKER.
> *




Your on drugs bro...the 2 way is right behind me...it didnt chirp. :around:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Dec 29 2006, 09:12 PM~6858965
> *Your on drugs bro...the 2 way is right behind me...it didnt chirp.  :around:
> *


WHEN ARE YOU GOING TO CHANGE THAT AVATER. TO THE ONE YOU CREATED?


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 29 2006, 08:14 PM~6858976
> *WHEN ARE YOU GOING TO CHANGE THAT AVATER. TO THE ONE YOU CREATED?
> *




Be back in 2 minutes...I'll change it to the one I created.


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

There you go bro...I changed it to the avitar I created. :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Dec 29 2006, 08:26 PM~6859048
> *There you go bro...I changed it to the avitar I created.  :biggrin:
> *



:0 another member!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Dec 29 2006, 08:27 PM~6859058
> *:0 another member!! :thumbsup:
> *



Yup...been a member for a long time...Biggs had me design the logo.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Dec 29 2006, 09:26 PM~6859048
> *There you go bro...I changed it to the avitar I created.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Dec 29 2006, 11:27 PM~6859058
> *:0 another member!! :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 x2


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

wish i was a member


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

keep building maybe you will be one day-----and good work on that avatar 1low, im an architecture major and do a lot of design work  ill post up a few things ive done in randumb shit later


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 29 2006, 08:38 PM~6859124
> *keep building maybe you will be one day-----and good work on that avatar 1low, im an architecture major and do a lot of design work   ill post up a few things ive done in randumb shit later
> *



Cool bro...i'm all self taught really...took a bunch of graphics/web design, animation and cad in high school....then taught myself the rest. Done some websites, cd covers, posters, business cards etc. 


Did one for white shirts and one for black shirts.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

those were put on shirts, ooooohhhh i like! good work bro, self taught, best way to go with anything!


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 29 2006, 09:09 PM~6859318
> *those were put on shirts, ooooohhhh i like! good work bro, self taught, best way to go with anything!
> *




Not on shirts yet, but Biggs has a few shirts he got...he is waiting on me to send him copies of the artwork so he can have them made up.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

nice, have you been on here before and just updated ur avatar, or did you just start posting on this part?


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 29 2006, 09:18 PM~6859378
> *nice, have you been on here before and just updated ur avatar, or did you just start posting on this part?
> *



Been here since 2004 homie...used to have the mac 11 for my avitar...just finally changed it tonight.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

nice----well good to see ur a member of mcba, you guys do it up welll


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

:0 damn im in amazment this thing is beautiful, but it is after new years eve and there aren't any new pics, we are waiting biggs :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

less then a month left


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

ENJOY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

LOOKS SWEET BIGGS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

smooooooooooooooooooooooth :cheesy:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

H O L Y C R A P


hats off to you bro, I need to rethink my building---that is off the chain.


the belly looks so nice, great work, and the firewall is sick!!! MORE PICS MORE PICS MORE PICS


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 27 2007, 08:14 PM~7104626
> *H O L Y C R A P
> hats off to you bro, I need to rethink my building---that is off the chain.
> the belly looks so nice, great work, and the firewall is sick!!! MORE PICS MORE PICS MORE PICS
> *


Damn Biggs........the firewall and hood cowel are insane.......Loving this build. See the more of these you post, the more you keep all of us building........

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 27 2007, 08:19 PM~7104675
> *Damn Biggs........the firewall and hood cowel are insane.......Loving this build.  See the more of these you post, the more you keep all of us building........
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



agreed----you just took it to the next level---everything looks like it fits so perfectly----i want to see more!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Hey Biggs, be care full touching it........

It's still wet....... :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: 

Beautiful!!


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

:worship:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Good Luck at the NNL
57 cv build is looking Great.


oneyed


----------



## 95imp (Oct 14, 2006)

tight a fuk


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

DAM CARNAL THAT FUCKER IS CLEAN!


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 27 2007, 07:50 PM~7104443
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>LOOKS @$%^%$$#%^&& SICK*
> 
> :cheesy: :0  :biggrin: :angry:  :angry: :uh:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

can't touch the hood yet the clear is still wet.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

IT'S OK .....SHE'LL LOVE ME IN THE MORNING!


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

u fukking cockaroshhhh


LOOKS GREAT!!!! love the hood, reallllllly clean, cant wait to see more, right click and save!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

SAY HELLO TO MY LITTLE FRIEND


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Biggs, your out of control..........looks awesome.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

PRIMO CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT LIVE AT NNL....


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

:biggrin: 

AFTER


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

DONT STOP TAKE MORE PICSSSS!!!!! more angles!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

REVENGA! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 27 2007, 09:10 PM~7105131
> *DONT STOP TAKE MORE PICSSSS!!!!! more angles!
> *


TOMORROW WHEN THE SUN IS OUT. I WILL TAKE SOME GOOD PIC'S THE LIGHTING IN MY ROOM DON'T DO IT JUSTICE. YOU GOT TO SEE WHAT'S HIDDING IN THE SHADOW'S. :biggrin: CANDY GREEN AND CANDY TEAL. 

AND THANK'S AGAIN HOMIE'S!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

Dang thats one clean ass build!!


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 27 2007, 09:16 PM~7105187
> *TOMORROW WHEN THE SUN IS OUT. I WILL TAKE SOME GOOD PIC'S THE LIGHTING IN MY ROOM DON'T DO IT JUSTICE. YOU GOT TO SEE WHAT'S HIDDING IN THE SHADOW'S. :biggrin: CANDY GREEN AND CANDY TEAL.
> 
> AND THANK'S AGAIN HOMIE'S!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



I CANT WAIT!!!! I will take some pics of my lymetyme tommorow as well------not nearly as much to see of it of course


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT HOMIE.!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 27 2007, 09:29 PM~7105302
> *CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT HOMIE.!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



same to you! that thing is like no other bro!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0 chrome, chrome, chrome.. lookin sweet,


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

you got made skillz :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

damn biggs that shit looks siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiick homie 
not bad for a rookie builder





















































jj/k homie :biggrin: keep us posted dogg


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 clean

more pics !!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

that it badazz homie great work!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

I didn't know the car was blue bro...dunno if the graphics for the trunk are going to match now, you should have told me to make it blue!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 28 2007, 10:06 AM~7107773
> *I didn't know the car was blue bro...dunno if the graphics for the trunk are going to match now, you should have told me to make it blue!
> *


sorry about that bro i also need them a bit smaller 2in wide by 1in tall. overnight and i'll pay. :biggrin:


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 28 2007, 11:19 AM~7107850
> *sorry about that bro i also need them a bit smaller 2in wide by 1in tall. overnight and i'll pay. :biggrin:
> *


this car is amazing biggs good work, where do u find a 57 this size


----------



## 65lorider (Jan 1, 2007)

lookin good biggs


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 28 2007, 12:19 PM~7107850
> *sorry about that bro i also need them a bit smaller 2in wide by 1in tall. overnight and i'll pay. :biggrin:
> *


already got it printed out, i'll try to mail it out monday


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

post some int pics homie :biggrin:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

What up bro...that thing has come along way in almost a year. I remember seeing it out the box all fucked up...when I was there last. Nice to see your plans coming together. You already know this...but your killen em.  You gotta grab me a copy of the mag when it comes out. :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 28 2007, 06:19 PM~7111307
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> That is some sick work man you get down on every build I have seen you do I cant wait to see this done
> *



quotteeee oneeeeee piccccc not alllll 


hey biggs, did you get some more pics today?!?!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Super Clean Work BIGGS!! SWEET!!! Hey when and where is the NNL west show your gonna release this FINE ass RIDE AT???? I would love to go see it and the rest of your work!!! Keep up the good work BIGGS!!U inspire me and much others in here BRO!! :worship:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

it's next weekend on the 3rd up in northern cali. santa clara, ca. here is the link.

http://www.nnlwest.org/

AND THANK'S HOMIE...


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Damn F$&%ing Nice!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

There is no words that can discribe


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

OMG that is so nice. I couldnt get enough pics of it!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

looks good homie


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 :0 WOW!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

THAT IS 1 BAD ASS RIDE. CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THANK'S HOMIE'S......  

It should be together by late Thursday night. I hope. :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

usually seeing someones elses work makes me wanna step it up alittle, seeing yours makes me wanna quit.  :cheesy:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 28 2007, 11:12 PM~7114404
> *usually seeing someones elses work makes me wanna step it up alittle,  seeing yours makes me wanna quit.    :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: thats funny! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

that looks bad ass biggs. i would wish you luck but i dont think you need it :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 28 2007, 11:57 PM~7114242
> *it's next weekend on the 3rd up in northern cali. santa clara, ca. here is the link.
> 
> http://www.nnlwest.org/
> ...


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 28 2007, 10:12 PM~7114404
> *usually seeing someones elses work makes me wanna step it up alittle,  seeing yours makes me wanna quit.    :cheesy:
> *



No shit bro...When I was there last april...sitting in his room was like a model museum...not to mention the garage is like the secret vault where all the rare shit is...it was rather disturbing.


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

- so you wanna make BIGG bux!!!!!
:biggrin: 











- looks badass BIGGS !!! :thumbsup: 

- GOOG LUCK.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THANK'S HOMIE'S I GOT TO DO THE DAM THING...  
here is a closer pic of the hood.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

SAY HELLO TO MY LITTLE FRIEND! :0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 29 2007, 10:10 AM~7116678
> *No shit bro...When I was there last april...sitting in his room was like a model museum...not to mention the garage is like the secret vault where all the rare shit is...it was rather disturbing.
> *



YOU KNOW YOU GOT THE KEY TO THE PAD FATBOY. MI CASA ES SU CASA.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

thats badass :worship:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 29 2007, 12:09 PM~7117679
> *thats badass :worship:
> *


THANK'S HOMIE.


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

in the pics with just the car its hard to beleive its not real amazing work that paint is WET AS FUCK


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:0 :0 hope you got more room for trophys :0 :0 
:thumbsup: thats just incredable :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

i thought you were going to clear it ! lol! 

hell i am ready to put a boat in there shit looks like a lake ! wet and deep !


----------



## 65lorider (Jan 1, 2007)

looks good cant wait for this to be finished


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

post some pics of the rims :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 29 2007, 01:22 PM~7118293
> *post some pics of the rims :cheesy:
> *


when i get home i'll post some.. 


and thank's again homie's for the complement's


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 29 2007, 02:47 PM~7118508
> *when i get home i'll post some..
> and thank's again homie's for the complement's
> *


 :0 cant wait :cheesy:


----------



## skeazy (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 28 2007, 10:57 PM~7114242
> *it's next weekend on the 3rd up in northern cali. santa clara, ca. here is the link.
> 
> http://www.nnlwest.org/
> ...


some people are good and some people are BADDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD!!!! car is looking damn good man! you keep guys like me at the workbench!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skeazy (Jun 2, 2006)

hey BIGGS what collor did you do the fades in under the candy?????????


----------



## skeazy (Jun 2, 2006)

color!?!?!?


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 28 2007, 10:57 PM~7114242
> *it's next weekend on the 3rd up in northern cali. santa clara, ca. here is the link.
> 
> http://www.nnlwest.org/
> ...



DAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that s sick


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Coming along great!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by skeazy_@Jan 29 2007, 02:06 PM~7118678
> *hey BIGGS what collor did you do the fades in under the candy?????????
> *


candy green and candy teal.


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

name ideas 
return of the bad guy
return of the gangsta
respect my gangsta
don't know if you name your cars but i think those are some good ones :dunno: 
can't wait to see finished pics


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Jan 29 2007, 02:33 PM~7118938
> *name ideas
> return of the bad guy
> return of the gangsta
> ...


it already has a name. but thank's bro. "THE WORLD IS MINE".


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 29 2007, 03:35 PM~7118961
> *it already has a name. but thank's bro.  "THE WORLD IS MINE".
> *


works for me, it will haunt the dreams of your compitition, hahahaha


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Jan 29 2007, 02:36 PM~7118972
> *works for me, it will haunt the dreams of your compitition, hahahaha
> *





 THANK'S HOMIE.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:worship: :worship: :worship: 

DAMN!! Biggs this car is gonna kill em!! 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jan 29 2007, 02:53 PM~7119158
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> DAMN!! Biggs this car is gonna kill em!!
> ...


they can have their theme car trophie. i just wan't the people's choice.


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

are there alot of other lowriders at these nnl shows


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Jan 29 2007, 03:28 PM~7119560
> *are there alot of other lowriders at these nnl shows
> *


last year there was over 150 lowrider's ..it's a real big show..click this link and you will see how big it was. it has most of the show's on there.

http://www.nnlwest.org/


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

very nice, love the patterns, nice old school look


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 29 2007, 03:35 PM~7118961
> *it already has a name. but thank's bro.  "THE WORLD IS MINE".
> *


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

i wanna see rims you should candy the spokes same as paint :tears:


----------



## psn8586 (Sep 3, 2005)

did u do the mural on it? If so , what airbrush did u use !


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

what u didnt see tony montana on the hood probly a paasche


----------



## psn8586 (Sep 3, 2005)

..... :uh:


----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

looks killer bro, good luck at the show. hope the lowriders kill the comp!!!


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

That shit is straight Gangster


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jan 29 2007, 02:53 PM~7119158
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> DAMN!! Biggs this car is gonna kill em!!
> ...


hook me up with some interior like that u got skills homie


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Hey Biggs.........Give us a preview of the wheels....I know they are custom made and wired.....can't wait to see um...........

Sick job man.


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by psn8586_@Jan 29 2007, 07:51 PM~7121198
> *..... :uh:
> *


damn my bad didnt read right i know its a litle late but had to fix my stupidity and yes he most likely did them


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 29 2007, 07:51 PM~7122364
> *hook me up with some interior like that u got skills homie
> *


joe just let me know what you need homie. 



radicalplastic.. my gunz are iwata ant tamiya hg superfine.



and thank's for the complement's homie'z...


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

biggs got pics of the rims yet :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 29 2007, 09:48 PM~7123874
> *biggs got pics of the rims yet :cheesy:
> *



the rims are the least of my problems.. geting this car ready by friday is. but here's the rims. without the hub. and with the hub.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

those are nasty biggs----once you get it together get a lot of good pics for us before heading to the show! andmost of all good luck, kill em!




EVERYONE ELSE----make sure you get great pics of all the amazing cars at the NNL if your going!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

a few more pic's for the night .....


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

dAYM!!! SAY HELLO TO MY LIL FRIEND!!! 

I just cant get enough of that car bro, its simply genious----FAR surpasses my crawlers man. GOOD WORK! and of course, wed all love to see more pics before NNL!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:worship: that no doubt will win, if it dont than i dont know what more you could of done to this ride to win.. and i havent even seen the finished product...


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

agreed----



SO----18 pages into this thread biggs car is just about FINISHED and ready to show.


16 pages into my thread----and mine is approaching half way----i need to get on the ball lol


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Lookin Good Ese :thumbsup:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

so its a 1/12 scale right? 1/18th scale pegasus wires would look TINY on that woudlnt they?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

i cant wait to see the engine hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THE ENGINE... :0 

AND THANK'S AGAIN HOMIE'S.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 29 2007, 10:15 PM~7124161
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 29 2007, 11:36 PM~7124401
> *THE ENGINE... :0
> 
> AND THANK'S AGAIN HOMIE'S.
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
:worship: :worship: :worship:

i cant wait to see it together (lets see if it works on this one) :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

PARTLY TOGETHER..


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

biggs your doin a killer job homie cant wait to see it done i know it will take peoples choice and ill see u at the show homie once again a nother killer ride


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

man this shits amazing... is there gonna be anything working on it, like lights, running engine or ne thing :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 30 2007, 12:49 AM~7124548
> *PARTLY TOGETHER..
> 
> 
> ...


Man i am loven this ! 1 Its a sweet ride and 2 you know how many NNL looky lous are all over the place ! Its 5 days away and they have to start all over LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 29 2007, 11:49 PM~7124548
> *PARTLY TOGETHER..
> 
> 
> ...


wow this thing looks better everytime i open this topic, i think u got this in the bag biggs
could you tell me what you use for the mirror on the interior, thanx
chris


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:cheesy: :0 
that ride is just too sweet !!!


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

wow ... amazing work


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

Daaaaammmmmnnn!!! LOOKS KILLLER BRO, cant wait to see it live at the NNL this saturday.


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 29 2007, 10:52 AM~7117548
> *YOU KNOW YOU GOT THE KEY TO THE PAD FATBOY.  MI CASA ES SU CASA.
> *




I know bro...I'm still planning to come down again real soon. All I know is the first place I wanna go is to get a burrito! Then I'm gonna need some time alone with your NNL build!


----------



## Revolution909 (Jun 29, 2006)

Fuckin isane bro, i've never seen paint so smooth on a model.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THANK'S HOMIE'S...  

IT'S ABOUT 60% DONE. SO THESE NEXT 3 NIGHT'S I WILL BE DOING ALL NIGHTER'S ON IT TILL IT'S DONE. IF NOT I STILL GOT FRIDAY NIGHT AT THE HOTEL ROOM TO SLIP IN A FEW HOUR'S TOO!.. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

CARNAL ESTAS CHINGON!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 30 2007, 10:30 AM~7127821
> *CARNAL ESTAS CHINGON!
> *


GRACIA'S EDDIE.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 30 2007, 12:25 PM~7127787
> *THANK'S HOMIE'S...
> 
> IT'S ABOUT 60% DONE. SO THESE NEXT 3 NIGHT'S I WILL BE DOING ALL NIGHTER'S ON IT TILL IT'S DONE.  IF NOT I STILL GOT FRIDAY NIGHT AT THE HOTEL ROOM TO SLIP IN A FEW HOUR'S TOO!.. :biggrin:
> *


the graphics should get to you by thursday. They said 2 days so we'll see. Cutting it close!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 30 2007, 11:35 AM~7128415
> *the graphics should get to you by thursday. They said 2 days so we'll see. Cutting it close!!
> *


THANK'S BRO. 
GOOD LUCKING OUT. :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

alright biggs enough foolin' around. send me my car back and stop taking credit for it.

















jk. looks bad ass though


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Jan 30 2007, 11:59 AM~7128621
> *alright biggs enough foolin' around. send me my car back and stop taking credit for it.
> jk. looks bad ass though
> *


you can't have it back it's mine now. :biggrin: 


dam indian giver's


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Jan 30 2007, 04:49 AM~7126113
> *wow this thing looks better everytime i open this topic, i think u got this in the bag biggs
> could you tell me what you use for the mirror on the interior, thanx
> chris
> *


I use plasic mirror sheet. I have to scrib all the line's one by one.  it's a bitch
but when it's done right it look's clean. Igot it from veterano's and i don't know where he got it from.


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cu5t0m 8uild3r+Jan 29 2007, 04:22 PM~7120217-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




go to towerhobby.com and search for silver mirror sheet


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

hobbytown usa carries it


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

BLUE S10!!! IS THIS THE INFAMOUS "BIG M"?


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

that shit it huge the judges will haven to notice it, oh and of course shiney uffin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Jan 30 2007, 02:14 PM~7129863
> *that shit it huge the judges will haven to notice it, oh and of course shiney uffin:
> *


1/16 scale. they better notice it. :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

are 1/18th scale wires tiny on this car?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 30 2007, 02:19 PM~7129906
> *are 1/18th scale wires tiny on this car?
> *


yup 1/18 is too small.. i have some p.e. one's too. they look pretty good.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 30 2007, 02:28 PM~7130001
> *yup 1/18 is too small.. i have some p.e. one's too. they look pretty good.
> *



nice--was just curious---id like to see those P.E wheels, never really seen good pics of them ya know? anywho----wed love to see more pics as you put er together!!!!! did you wind up doing something with the trunk from ryan?

if u have any questions on those arms call me bro


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 30 2007, 02:30 PM~7130031
> *nice--was just curious---id like to see those P.E wheels, never really seen good pics of them ya know?  anywho----wed love to see more pics as you put er together!!!!! did you wind up doing something with the trunk from ryan?
> 
> if u have any questions on those arms call me bro
> *


the next pic's i post will be of it done . havent got ryan's decal's yet maybe tomorrow.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 30 2007, 02:33 PM~7130067
> *the next pic's i post will be of it done .  havent got ryan's decal's yet maybe tomorrow.
> *



cant wait, this time pull a MITCH and take tons of pics lol---you always wet the tastebuds and make everyone want MORE!!!! cant wait!

after you win all at NNL---I should be buttoning up these two crawlers, and we can jump in on your projects


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 30 2007, 01:58 PM~7129680
> *BLUE S10!!! IS THIS THE INFAMOUS "BIG M"?
> *


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 29 2007, 09:49 PM~7124548
> *PARTLY TOGETHER..
> 
> 
> ...


damn biggs that shit looks saiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiick 

u da man biggs all hail king biggs
:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 30 2007, 02:35 PM~7130082
> *cant wait, this time pull a MITCH and take tons of pics lol---you always wet the tastebuds and make everyone want MORE!!!!  cant wait!
> 
> after you win all at NNL---I should be buttoning up these two crawlers, and we can jump in on your projects
> *


10-4 AND THANK'S :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 30 2007, 02:37 PM~7130089
> *damn biggs that shit looks saiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiick
> 
> u da man biggs all hail king biggs
> ...


THANKS DOG.  
YOU KNOW ME HOMIE...I GOT TO STAY ONE UP ON THE COMPETITION. :biggrin:


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 30 2007, 11:29 AM~7128879
> *I use plasic mirror sheet. I have to scrib all the line's one by one.   it's a bitch
> but when it's done right it look's clean. Igot it from veterano's and i don't know where he got it from.
> *



He sent me a shit load of the stuff...quite a few different colors too...I never used it. LOL...you should be able to find it at a place like TAP PLASTICS or any other plastics company. 


*NOTE* Like I said....

Damn I'm Good!


----------



## 65lorider (Jan 1, 2007)

thats loking good that paint is wet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

thank's homie's...  

here is a few more pic's of the front suspention and hydros..










working cyliner's and spring's along with suspention. it will all move.











ENJOY.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

NASTYYY


----------



## 8albert8 (Jan 13, 2007)

i like that blue looks nice


----------



## Kreator (Nov 7, 2005)

Hey beto what you show us is really outstanding. 
But why dont you use some nice shiny braided lines instead of those ugly ass black cables for the hydraulics.

Cheers Chris


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kreator_@Jan 31 2007, 04:55 AM~7136239
> *Hey beto what you show us is really outstanding.
> But why dont you use some nice shiny braided lines instead of those ugly ass black cables for the hydraulics.
> 
> ...




:uh: :uh: :uh: 

beto---biggs-----------------same person now I guess???


the black lines arent ugly, they look realistic, and how DARE you say ANYTHING that is on this car is ugly, go to your corner and think about hating until you can pump out some equivelent work !


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kreator_@Jan 31 2007, 04:55 AM~7136239
> *Hey beto what you show us is really outstanding.
> But why dont you use some nice shiny braided lines instead of those ugly ass black cables for the hydraulics.
> 
> ...


i never in my life have seen a hydralic hight pressure braided hose and i have bein lifting real car's most of my life. maybe the return hose from the dumps. this is a # 8 5,000 psi hose. :biggrin: 

THANKS 
MR BIGGS. AKA ANTHONY. R


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

I ONLY USED BRAIDED HOSES FOR MY RETURNS FROM DUMP TO PUMP


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 31 2007, 09:12 AM~7137171
> *I ONLY USED BRAIDED HOSES FOR MY RETURNS FROM DUMP TO PUMP
> *


THAT'S WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT. I KNOW IT'S JUST A MODEL, BUT I LIKE MY MODEL'S TO BE JUST LIKE THE REAL THING.


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)




----------



## AZTEKONE (Nov 20, 2003)

DAM HOMIE LOOKING GOOD I SEE YOU BEEN BUSY


----------



## Kreator (Nov 7, 2005)

Oh im so sorry i meant mr biggs not beto 

SORRRY guys


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AZTEKONE_@Jan 31 2007, 10:58 AM~7137618
> *DAM HOMIE LOOKING GOOD I SEE YOU BEEN BUSY
> *


DAM FOOLIO WHERE YOU BEEN?


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Simply AMAZING BIGGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Jan 31 2007, 03:59 PM~7140775
> *Simply AMAZING BIGGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


THANKS S-10...


HERE IS A FEW MORE PICS OF THE SEAT'S I JUST FINISHER TODAY AT WORK.



















AND HERE IS THE WORKING U-JOINT.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

OH hell yeah!!!!!! :0 :thumbsup: Very cool Bigg's


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

lookinn reall good BIGGS!


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

yay more pics for my gallery lmao


are you gonna close that gap with some more material---the one at the rear of the seats in the back?


interior loooooks sick man, your killin it


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 31 2007, 04:44 PM~7141144
> *lookinn reall  good  BIGGS!
> *


THANKS HOMIE'S...

YOU SEE YOUR WAGON IN THE BACKGROUNG. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 31 2007, 04:44 PM~7141156
> *yay more pics for my gallery lmao
> are you gonna close that gap with some more material---the one at the rear of the seats in the back?
> interior loooooks sick man, your killin it
> *


THAT'S WHERE THE BOOT GO'S.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 31 2007, 06:44 PM~7141156
> *yay more pics for my gallery lmao
> are you gonna close that gap with some more material---the one at the rear of the seats in the back?
> interior loooooks sick man, your killin it
> *


get's a convertible boot


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 31 2007, 06:46 PM~7141165
> *THANKS HOMIE'S...
> 
> YOU SEE YOUR WAGON IN THE BACKGROUNG. :biggrin:
> *


My plan to get coast to coast this year starts with you ! THANKS HOMIE ! My next ride is on the way to the NNL in march to DOC!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 31 2007, 06:47 PM~7141173
> *THAT'S WHERE THE BOOT GO'S.
> *


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

na homies, i wasnt being ruse just so u know, jsut curious....not the top of the seats, the part where you ass would go lol


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 31 2007, 04:55 PM~7141257
> *na homies, i wasnt being ruse just so u know, jsut curious....not the top of the seats, the part where you ass would go lol
> *


MY BAD YES I GOT IT..ALL THE GUT'S POP IN -N-OUT I JUST GET TIRED OF POPING IT BACK IN..BUT ONCE IT GET'S PUT TOGETHER IT WILL BE THERE.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 31 2007, 05:04 PM~7141362
> *MY BAD YES I GOT IT..ALL THE GUT'S POP IN -N-OUT I JUST GET TIRED OF POPING IT BACK IN..BUT ONCE IT GET'S PUT TOGETHER IT WILL BE THERE.
> *



I figured you did, but just asking  


what did you guys take me for, a fool? lol


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

eres cabron grande


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

WOW!!!

Did you use foam on the seats???

FUCKING AWSOME!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Jan 31 2007, 05:44 PM~7141782
> *WOW!!!
> 
> Did you use foam on the seats???
> ...


NO FOAM AND NO FLOCKING. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 31 2007, 05:38 PM~7141722
> *eres cabron  grande
> *


GRACIA'S...QUATE.


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

the engine all plumbed..


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

wow biggs looks great! get er buttoned up and post more pics! almost there!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Damn Biggs..........absolutly beautiful...........

Can't wait to see it done.

Hey do you have any preview pix of the trunk...........

Bad ass man.

Oh yeah, when you display it, you should have the wheels on one side and jacks on the other with the wheels off.......I think it would look sick..........

Your work honestly amayzes me........ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 65lorider (Jan 1, 2007)

lookin good and great detail work on the brake lines A+++++++ :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 31 2007, 09:42 PM~7144128
> *Damn Biggs..........absolutly beautiful...........
> 
> Can't wait to see it done.
> ...


THANK'S GUY'S..
IM GOING TO TRY AND BUILD SOMETHING OR FIND A WAY TO HOLD IT UP LIKE A STAND. TONIGHT.. ANY IDEA'S?


----------



## 65lorider (Jan 1, 2007)

build like a show box wit lights on it or somethin


----------



## 65lorider (Jan 1, 2007)

n do like mkd said wit two wheels on one side and the jack stands on the other


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 31 2007, 09:45 PM~7144150
> *THANK'S GUY'S..
> IM GOING TO TRY AND BUILD SOMETHING OR FIND A WAY TO HOLD IT UP LIKE A STAND. TONIGHT.. ANY IDEA'S?
> *


I say put the wheels on one side and not the other or do this on both sides:

Make a flat plate that the lugs actually go through that extends to the groud and hold it up......you can foilt it and it would look sick......I know you know what I'm talking about cause you've seen it a shows before.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Biggs, Like this......


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

good idea mk


but if u dont wanna deal with the individual lugs---you could overnight a stand from this webpage that I have saved------they are cheap. made from aluminum---2 levels the top level is glass and at an angle for the car to sit on, and the bottom is a mirror to see the underside , if not its easy enough to build one yourself overnight bro,  ill give u the link if ur interested


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THAT'S A GOOD IDEA BRO...I GOT SOME THIN SHEET ALUMINUM RIGHTHERE, AND THE NUT'S FOR THE LUG'S TOO. :biggrin: 

THANK'S MKD AND MITCH, YOU TOO 65.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

hey mk---good call bro, keeps it simple, but looks realistic


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 31 2007, 10:03 PM~7144345
> *THAT'S A GOOD IDEA BRO...I GOT SOME THIN SHEET ALUMINUM RIGHTHERE, AND THE NUT'S FOR THE LUG'S TOO. :biggrin:
> 
> THANK'S MKD AND MITCH, YOU TOO 65.
> *


Hell yeah homie, put the plate on then thread on the lugs....would look sick.........


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

i wanna see a lil preview of the trunk


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 31 2007, 10:08 PM~7144397
> *i wanna see a lil preview of the trunk
> *


 :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 31 2007, 10:08 PM~7144405
> *:nono:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Purfect, and you only really need to put like 2 on, one on each side of each of the rotor.......


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 31 2007, 10:08 PM~7144405
> *:nono:  :biggrin:
> *



:twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 31 2007, 10:10 PM~7144416
> *Purfect, and you only really need to put like 2 on, one on each side of each of the rotor.......
> *


JUST GO ALL THE WAY ,,,,, I GOT ALL 20 OF THE NUT'S FOR THE BOLT'Z


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

The more the better........homie I think you got this one wrapped up already.....just the linkage on the rear........

The more detail the better.......


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 31 2007, 10:14 PM~7144471
> *The more the better........homie I think you got this one wrapped up already.....just the linkage on the rear........ :dunno:
> 
> The more detail the better.......
> *












:biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

ran across this pic---hadnt seen it with the wheels on before, NNL 2006  cant wait to see some pics of this new thing from the show


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 31 2007, 10:39 PM~7144738
> *ran across this pic---hadnt seen it with the wheels on before, NNL 2006      cant wait to see some pics of this new thing from the show
> 
> 
> ...


I DRILLED THE BACK OF THE DAYTON'S SO THEY MOUNT RIGHT ON TO THE LUG'S


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

No biggs, I mean't just the linkage on the rear alone is more detail than most people have on an entire collections of models............

I mean't it in a good way.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 31 2007, 10:48 PM~7144832
> *No biggs, I mean't just the linkage on the rear alone is more detail than most people have on an entire collections of models............
> 
> I mean't it in a good way.
> *


IT'S ALL GOOD HOMIE. IF SOMETHING IS MISSING LET ME KNOW BROTHER

HERE'S THE THROTTLE CABLE. :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

hijo de la chingada :worship: :worship:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 31 2007, 11:13 PM~7145052
> *hijo de la chingada :worship:  :worship:
> *



whatever he just said!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THANK'S HOMIE'S...  

YOU CAN EVEN SEE THE GAS IN THE CLEAR GAS LINE'S.. :0


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 DAMMITT THATS CRAZY DETAIL. AWSOME WORK :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

That is straigt sick Ese


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jan 31 2007, 11:29 PM~7145163
> *That is straigt sick Ese
> *


GRACIA'S HOMIE'S.

GOT TO LEAVE DO DOUGHT AT THE SHOW.


----------



## caddionly (Sep 11, 2005)

> THANK'S HOMIE'S...
> 
> YOU CAN EVEN SEE THE GAS IN THE CLEAR GAS LINE'S.. :0
> 
> ...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LOL! Man ! They arent going to see anything else there ! They are going to walk by and get stuck looking at all the damn detail ! 



BIGGS YOUR 1 CRAZY ASS BUILDER !


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

WOW!! I just don't know what else to say!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 31 2007, 10:23 PM~7145135
> *THANK'S HOMIE'S...
> 
> YOU CAN EVEN SEE THE GAS IN THE CLEAR GAS LINE'S.. :0
> ...


Hey Biggs What kind of Gas and motor oil did you use???!!!
:scrutinize: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Feb 1 2007, 12:30 AM~7145440
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> WOW!!  I just don't know what else to say!
> *


x100 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SICK CITY C.C (Sep 8, 2006)

THATS TITS


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SICK CITY C.C_@Jan 31 2007, 11:47 PM~7145512
> *THATS TITS
> *


NICE TITS?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 1 2007, 02:50 AM~7145522
> *NICE TITS?
> *


i dont know what to say ! :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 31 2007, 11:52 PM~7145529
> *i  dont  know  what  to  say  !  :biggrin:
> *


I DON'T KNOW WHAT TO SAYS ALSO, "THATS TITS"?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

OKAY, NOW I SEE...


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

damn, :worship: hydraulic pumps :dunno: :cheesy:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

Biggs, this is sick bro! I can't wait to see it all done! I am going to be working on some 1/16 scale shit this year and your ride is helping me see possibilities. Keep up the excellent work and the positive attitude. I read this whole thing and damn it drives me away from this forum to see people talkin' so much shit and being dickheads. IMHO


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 31 2007, 06:52 PM~7141222
> *My  plan  to  get  coast to  coast this  year  starts  with you  !  THANKS  HOMIE ! My  next  ride  is  on the  way  to  the  NNL  in  march to  DOC!
> *


 :biggrin: 


Damn BIGGS
Just insipiring!!!!


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

DAMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :worship: :worship:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Feb 1 2007, 02:29 AM~7145871
> *Biggs, this is sick bro! I can't wait to see it all done! I am going to be working on some 1/16 scale shit this year and your ride is helping me see possibilities. Keep up the excellent work and the positive attitude. I read this whole thing and damn it drives me away from this forum to see people talkin' so much shit and being dickheads. IMHO
> 
> *


THANK'S GUY'S..  

THEIR ARE ALOT OF GOOD GUY'S ON HERE. I FEEL YOU THOE WE GET ALOT OF SHIT TALKER'S AND BULLSHITTER'S ON HERE BUT FOR THE MOST PART THE % OF GOOD GUY'S MAKE ME JUST IGNORE THE ASSHOLE'S. I LIKE IT HERE CAUSE YOU HAVE THE FREEDOM TO BE YOURSELF NO MATTER WHAT YOU ARE. AND I AIN'T GOING TO LET THEM DRIVE ME AWAY FROM A FEW GOOD FRIEND'S I HAVE MADE ON HERE. 

GOOD LUCK ON YOUR BUILD'S. THESE 1/16 SCALE CAR'S LET YOU SHOW THE DETAIL NUCH MORE. I PUT THE SAME DETAIL INTO MY 1/24 SCALE CAR'S YOU JUST CAN'T SEE IT AS MUCH.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kansascutty (Nov 11, 2005)

Biggs your work is always STUNNING. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I'd love to see the looks on the judges faces when it comes time to judge this one.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kansascutty_@Feb 1 2007, 08:44 AM~7146781
> *Biggs your work is always STUNNING. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  I'd love to see the looks on the judges faces when it comes time to judge this one.
> *


Me too. :biggrin: they gather around talk, leave then come back gather around talk, then write shit down. I alway's wanted to know what they were saying. :biggrin:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 1 2007, 07:26 AM~7146651
> *THANK'S GUY'S..
> 
> THEIR ARE ALOT OF GOOD GUY'S ON HERE. I FEEL YOU THOE WE GET ALOT OF SHIT TALKER'S AND BULLSHITTER'S ON HERE BUT FOR THE MOST PART THE % OF GOOD GUY'S MAKE ME JUST IGNORE THE ASSHOLE'S. I LIKE IT HERE CAUSE YOU HAVE THE FREEDOM TO BE YOURSELF NO MATTER WHAT YOU ARE. AND I AIN'T GOING TO LET THEM DRIVE ME AWAY FROM A FEW GOOD FRIEND'S I HAVE MADE ON HERE.
> ...



:tears: How touching.






























:roflmao:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

That is very BAD ASS BRO, no words, self explanitory.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THATS FIRME CARNAL


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Looking Good Biggs. Awesome detail vato. Good Luck again at the NNL


don v


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 31 2007, 10:17 PM~7145094
> *whatever he just said!
> *


pinches gringos learn spanish jj/k mitch :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Ay Biggs...werent we just talking about this on the 2-way....11,216 views bro.  



:roflmao:


By the way....you get them 1,000 pics uploaded yet...damn old man...your like santa.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Feb 1 2007, 01:01 PM~7148607
> *Ay Biggs...werent we just talking about this on the 2-way....11,216 views bro.
> :roflmao:
> By the way....you get them 1,000 pics uploaded yet...damn old man...your like santa.
> *


yeah just got them done got to go pick them up in one hour. cosco give's love on pics i got 240 glossy 4x7 for 27 buck's. all of the 57. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmn

thats a lot of photos :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 1 2007, 01:27 PM~7148816
> *dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmn
> 
> thats a lot of photos :0  :0  :0
> *


AND THAT WASN'T ALL OF THEM. I JUST PICKED THE MAIN ONE'S. ALL TOGETHER THERE IS OVER 300 JUST FOR ONE CAR. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

RIGHT CLICK SAVE...RIGHT CLICK SAVE :biggrin:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs+Feb 1 2007, 12:24 PM~7148786-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Feb 1 2007, 12:34 AM~7145462
> *Hey Biggs What kind of Gas and motor oil did you use???!!!
> :scrutinize:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


super unleaded & castro 10w 50 for vicosity breakdown. :roflmao:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 1 2007, 01:56 PM~7149510
> *super unleaded & castro 10w 50 for vicosity breakdown.  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: was that from 76


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 1 2007, 10:26 AM~7146651
> *THANK'S GUY'S..
> 
> THEIR ARE ALOT OF GOOD GUY'S ON HERE. I FEEL YOU THOE WE GET ALOT OF SHIT TALKER'S AND BULLSHITTER'S ON HERE BUT FOR THE MOST PART THE % OF GOOD GUY'S MAKE ME JUST IGNORE THE ASSHOLE'S. I LIKE IT HERE CAUSE YOU HAVE THE FREEDOM TO BE YOURSELF NO MATTER WHAT YOU ARE. AND I AIN'T GOING TO LET THEM DRIVE ME AWAY FROM A FEW GOOD FRIEND'S I HAVE MADE ON HERE.
> ...



Right on bro! I don't want to take up your topic with this shit, but i knew you would know what i'm sayin lol Keep up the great work, you are an inspiration.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

thank's bob...  

here is another pic. you can't find any good muffler's for 1/16 scale unless you make some. so i made some from solid aluminum stock. 24in glass pack's.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

one hell of a beautiful ride homie i know it's goin to take top honorers at the show can wait to see is all put together nice work and one hell an art piece


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

the datail is fucking bad on this ride,,cant wait to see it all done


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

thank's homie's....  

this is what it going to look like..


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

great work on all the detail biggs, makes me feel like i have put NOTHING into lymetyme


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

god damn.
thats lookin tight.
what do the wheels look like?


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Feb 1 2007, 08:13 PM~7152647
> *god damn.
> thats lookin tight.
> what do the wheels look like?
> *



HEY!!   what did god ever do to you?!


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 1 2007, 08:18 PM~7152717
> *HEY!!     what did god ever do to you?!
> *



killed my dog.!
nah me and his son are tight we have the same bday!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

thank's guy's..

here is what the muffler's look like just got them finished. all polished aluminum.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 1 2007, 09:19 PM~7153456
> *thank's guy's..
> 
> here is what the muffler's look like just got them finished. all polished aluminum.
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 1 2007, 10:22 PM~7153488
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: SPEECHLESS!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Beautiful :0 Just simply Beautiful


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

almost done..nut's and bolt's to hold the frame to the body, water heater hose and 
msd box.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Man that is sick homie


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:worship:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

:barf: :barf: :barf: 



JK bro its sickkk

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

damn homie,you got amazing skill!
now if i can build mine a 1/10 th that good id be alright!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Dog Hope you get all finished up in time And Becareful on the road heading up there ! I heard the hills are Iced up from th e rain ! Take your time and enjoy the show !


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Good luck Bro, finsh this build up and go kill em out there!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks aight.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

hoping to see some buttoned up pics today  closed and opened!!!


----------



## 65lorider (Jan 1, 2007)

that chassis is bad ass :worship:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 2 2007, 12:38 PM~7157239
> *hoping to see some buttoned up pics today  closed and opened!!!
> *



:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Sick biggs..........hey bring the camera this weekend and do a little nnl post when you get back.......

Looking good dogg.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THANK'S HOMIE'S..  
I MADE IT OUT HERE SAFE. GOT HERE IN 4 1/2 HRS 90MPH ALL THE WAY IN MY 07 FORD FIVE HUNDRED SMASHING THE GAS PEDAL. :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 2 2007, 10:55 PM~7163085
> *THANK'S HOMIE'S..
> I MADE IT OUT HERE SAFE. GOT HERE IN 4 1/2 HRS 90MPH ALL THE WAY IN MY 07 FORD FIVE HUNDRED SMASHING THE GAS PEDAL. :biggrin:
> *



 u gonna Post Pics of the & before u go to the show :0 A Layitlow Excluzive :biggrin: ima try to make it there next year :biggrin: i got family over in san jose


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Glad to hear you made it safe Biggs good luck this weekend (like you need it :uh: ) :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

thank's homie's..
beto took some pics behind the scean.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

good luck tommorow homie


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

HERE YOU GO SOME SHOOTS BEHIND THE SCENE. TOOK THESE PICS IN BIGGS HOTEL ROOM TONIGHT. PICTURES DO NO JUSTICE. THIS '57 IS KLEAN. FOR THOSE GOING TO THE SHOW WILL WITNESS THIS '57.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 1 2007, 09:16 PM~7151873
> *thank's bob...
> 
> here is another pic. you can't find any good muffler's for 1/16 scale unless you make some. so i made some from solid aluminum stock. 24in  glass pack's.
> ...



right on bro! nice work! i need to get me a lathe. the car is just plain sick, keep building these dream rides!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:0 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :0 :0


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

CHINGON BIGGS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

crazy hope it wins best of show!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Ha ha...I see our brother Art was there as well. Be sure to tell us all what you pulled from the show.


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

good luck homie.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Good luck homie


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

who dey in tha mirror


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Feb 3 2007, 05:38 PM~7166509
> *who dey in tha mirror
> *


THATS BIGGS & HIS BROTHER


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

who is who


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Feb 3 2007, 06:41 PM~7166533
> *who is who
> *


biggs is the ninja in the hat


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

"PEOPLES CHOICE AWARD" </span></span>OUT OF 1100 MODELS!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

CONGRATS BIGGS


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Congrats BIGGS!!


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

CONGRATS BIGGS! i cant wait to see EVERYONES pics from this show!!

there should be a new thread for everyone to post links to their galleries from NNL 07 in


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 3 2007, 05:53 PM~7166618
> *"PEOPLES CHOICE AWARD" </span></span>OUT OF 1100 MODELS!
> *


 People Choice ..Speaks alot in my opinion. That Award tells me everyone there choose his car over 1100. The People are more Important then those fools of a judge. cause Judges are opinionated.

Congrats Bigg's "PEOPLES CHOICE AWARD"


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

CONGRATS BIGGS


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Feb 3 2007, 04:57 PM~7166645
> *CONGRATS BIGGS
> *


x2, good job big homie


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 3 2007, 07:00 PM~7167365
> *x2, good job big homie
> *


x3


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 3 2007, 04:53 PM~7166618
> *"PEOPLES CHOICE AWARD" </span></span>OUT OF 1100 MODELS!
> *


Holly shit! :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

we want pics people :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

From an island in the Andaman sea...I say: EXCELLENT WORK!!! I LOVE the graphic on the hood very good taste!! Detail work and upholstery looks awesome!!
Congrats on your award!!

J.


----------



## AZTEKONE (Nov 20, 2003)

Congrats Bigg's :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Congrats biggs!


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

way to go man!


----------



## 65lorider (Jan 1, 2007)

congrats n u can c y u won in that model :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

*CONGRATS BRO!!!!! *

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

CONGRATS BIGGS
:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

SO FAR SO GOOD I GOT 3 OUT OF THE LAST FOUR. THEY SAY IT'S NEVER BEEN DONE BEFORE NOT EVEN BACK TO BACK.SO I FEEL GOOD


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 4 2007, 01:51 AM~7169785
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>CONGRATULATIONS BIG HOMIE*


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THANK'S ROD.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 4 2007, 02:02 AM~7169820
> *THANK'S ROD.
> *


NAH BRO, THANK YOU. IT'S PEOPLE LIKE YOU, THAT US HERE ON LAYITLOW LOOK UP TO FOR INSPIRATION WHEN BUILDING THOSE MODELS


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

GRACIAS CARNAL LO SIENTO.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Way to go BIGGS ! So what the plan for the next NNL ! LOL!


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

congrats homie :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

CONGRATS BRO! WELL DESERVED FOR A BEAUTIFUL CAR!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 4 2007, 03:51 AM~7169785
> *SO FAR SO GOOD I GOT 3 OUT OF THE LAST FOUR. THEY SAY IT'S NEVER BEEN DONE BEFORE NOT EVEN BACK TO BACK.SO I FEEL GOOD
> 
> 
> ...



oH SNAP! LOL that was my homie Don that said that bro! he has the same club logo, so i can see where you thought it was me ROFL!!! CONGRATS MAN!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

good job homie!! go lowriders!!
congrats!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Feb 4 2007, 05:55 AM~7170088
> *CONGRATS BRO! WELL DESERVED FOR A BEAUTIFUL CAR!
> *



X-2[/b]</span>
3-4 thats awesome it really speaks on how impressive your rides are 
and it couldnt have gone to a more talented or humble person :thumbsup: 

very well deserved


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

CONGRATS ON THE WIN!!!!!!! THATS AWESOME!!!!


----------



## mannyclub (Aug 10, 2006)

Congrats on the win biggs! thats awesome man!!! Sweet ass 57!!!

Manny


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 4 2007, 01:51 AM~7169785
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>PEOPLE'S CHOICE AWARD AT THE NNL IS ONE OF THE BEST OF THE BEST *


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

I'm not surprised at all...but a congrats AGAIN is in order.


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Feb 4 2007, 09:39 AM~7170598
> *PEOPLE'S CHOICE AWARD AT THE NNL IS ONE OF THE BEST OF THE BEST
> *



oH SNAP! LOL that was my homie Don that said that bro! he has the same club logo, so i can see where you thought it was me ROFL!!! CONGRATS MAN!!!! 







LOL thanks Bob - It doesn't matter who said it. The proof is in the pudding. People's Choice is the Biggest honor of all Awards. Congrats Again Biggs


don v
(oneyed)


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

hell yeah, I knew big pimpin would take home a nice award on this one


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Feb 4 2007, 09:52 AM~7170913
> *I'm not surprised at all...but a congrats AGAIN is in order.
> *



x2 congrats Biggs


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

YO BIGGS...I GOTTA SAY IT................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................CONGRATS AGAIN! THATS A SICK ASS RIDE! LOOKS EVEN BETER IN PERSON! I GAVE YA 8 VOTES FOR PEOPLES CHOICE!....................................KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK AND BAD ASS CARS! PEACE BIG DAWG!


----------



## Bob Cusp (Dec 16, 2006)

Fucking A Homie !


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

ES TODO!!! Conrats :thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

ne vids, wasnt there things that was working in it, i think, the cylinders (suspension) :dunno:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Damn big dogg............simply beautiful. Man you represented big time.

Looks absolutly amayzing big man.........

MCBA Doing it big once again.........

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

id love to see some setup pics, i bet you went crazy onthat part of this car


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THANK'S HOMIE'S.  

I JUST WANT TO SAY THANK YOU FOR ALL YOU SUPPORT AND COMMENT'S. IM GOING TO TAKE A WEEK OFF THEN GET TO THE DRAWING TABLE FOR THE NEXT NNL SHOW. I ALREADY KNOW WHAT I WAN'T TO BUILD BUT I JUST DON'T KNOW WITCH WAY IM GOING WITH IT.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 4 2007, 03:19 PM~7172698
> *ne vids, wasnt there things that was working in it, i think, the cylinders (suspension) :dunno:
> *


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Congrats Biggs. Shattered a few dreams again this year! :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 4 2007, 12:51 AM~7169785
> *                        MR.BIGGS YOU JUST WON THE NNL PEOPLES CHOICE AWARD
> WHAT ARE U GOING TO DO NEXT  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

IM GOING TO MEXICO!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 5 2007, 10:37 AM~7179376
> *IM GOING TO MEXICO!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 5 2007, 11:31 AM~7179321
> *
> *


looks good


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 5 2007, 10:44 AM~7179415
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ORALE WEY!! ARRIBA!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

im tired of going to disneyland. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 6 2007, 09:05 PM~7193930
> *im tired of going to disneyland.  :biggrin:
> *



COME TO ARIZONA IN APRIL!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

oh i'll be there for that show...i won't miss it for nothing. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 6 2007, 09:08 PM~7193988
> *oh i'll be there for that show...i won't miss it for nohing. :biggrin:
> *



HELL YEAH BIG DOGG......MI CASA ES SU CASA


----------



## caddionly (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 5 2007, 10:37 AM~7179376
> *IM GOING TO MEXICO!!!!!!!!
> *



primo?????..bring unas caguamas corona :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by caddionly_@Feb 6 2007, 11:08 PM~7196198
> *primo?????..bring unas caguamas corona :biggrin:
> *


if i have any left after leaving adelita's. :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 7 2007, 12:13 AM~7196240
> *if i have any left after leaving CHICAGO'S :biggrin:
> *


----------



## steelers#1 (Sep 15, 2005)

*AWESOME just AWESOME **Mr Biggs, I had to RIGHT CLICK SAVE PICTURE 77 times but well worth it, Congrat's Vato. Great Job..*


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Feb 6 2007, 11:19 PM~7196289


if i have any left after leaving CHICAGO'S 


WHAT HAPPEN'S AT ADELITA'S STAY'S AT ADELITA'S.. :biggrin: 


AND THANK'S FOR THE PROP'S STEELER'S.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 4 2007, 07:18 PM~7174474
> *THANK'S HOMIE'S.
> 
> I JUST WANT TO SAY THANK YOU  FOR ALL YOU SUPPORT AND COMMENT'S.  IM GOING TO TAKE A WEEK OFF THEN GET TO THE DRAWING TABLE FOR THE NEXT NNL SHOW.  I ALREADY KNOW WHAT I WAN'T TO BUILD BUT I JUST DON'T KNOW WITCH WAY IM GOING WITH IT.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 this ones a hard one to top, but if anyone can do it YOU CAN!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: this is my favorit car in the hole wide world!!!! love the detasil/paint/custom frame/ect.ect.ect........ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:banghead: :banghead: damn it i wish i could build like that! it will take me till im dead to be able to do that! so hows about the working lights?or did i miss them?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Mar 21 2007, 02:53 PM~7523430
> *:banghead:  :banghead: damn it i wish i could build like that! it will take me till im dead to be able to do that! so hows about the working lights?or did i miss them?
> *


ALL YOU GOT TO DO IS KEEP BUILDING ...I TOOK ME A LOT OF YEAR'S , HARD WORK, AND ALOT OF DISAPPOINTMENT TO GET WHER I AM NOW.
BUT PRACTICS MAKE'S PERFECT. SO KEEP ON BUILDING AND DO YOUR THING.

AS FOR THE 57 I HAVE THE LIGHT'S FOR IT BUT NEVER HAD THE TIME TO PUT IT ON.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 21 2007, 04:08 PM~7523505
> *ALL YOU GOT TO DO IS KEEP BUILDING ...I TOOK ME A LOT  OF YEAR'S , HARD WORK,  AND ALOT OF DISAPPOINTMENT TO GET WHER I AM NOW.
> BUT PRACTICS MAKE'S PERFECT.  SO KEEP ON BUILDING AND DO YOUR THING.
> 
> ...


thought it had a working suspension too :dunno:


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

c'mon hurry up with the next one i can't wait to see which way your going with it.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Mar 21 2007, 08:25 PM~7525418
> *c'mon hurry up with the next one i can't wait to see which way your going with it.
> *


STRAIGHT for the competition  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 21 2007, 07:16 PM~7525351
> *thought it had a working suspension too :dunno:
> *


IT DOES ....


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 21 2007, 08:54 PM~7525686
> *IT DOES ....
> *


wheres that vid at :cheesy:


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

we need proof mofoka.lol


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 21 2007, 07:55 PM~7525692
> *wheres that vid at :cheesy:
> *


What Bigg's is saying that the suspeniosn works...you can put it into any position manually. That suspension looks tight as hell...I need a milling machine! :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 21 2007, 09:01 PM~7525756
> *What Bigg's is saying that the suspeniosn works...you can put it into any position manually. That suspension looks tight as hell...I need a milling machine! :biggrin:
> *


ooo, i thought it was something like the real deal :cheesy: still an amazing piece of art


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

DONT BE HATIN ! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 21 2007, 08:02 PM~7525778
> *didimakeyascream got's to build before he can hate.  *


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 21 2007, 09:14 PM~7525900
> *didimakeyascream got's to build before he can hate.
> *


  i build, just start and never finish, half the kits i got are back in the boxes somewhere in this place.. im workin on mastering the J way


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 21 2007, 08:19 PM~7525959
> * i build, just start and never finish, half the kits i got are back in the boxes somewhere in this place.. im workin on mastering the J way
> *


or scooby way!lol j/k :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 21 2007, 08:19 PM~7525959
> * i build, just start and never finish, half the kits i got are back in the boxes somewhere in this place.. im workin on mastering the J way
> *


BUT FIRST YOU GOT TO MASTER SKILL LEVEL 3. TO EVEN THINK OF KNOCKING ON J'S DOOR.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 21 2007, 09:22 PM~7525988
> *BUT FIRST YOU GOT TO MASTER SKILL LEVEL 3. TO EVEN THINK OF KNOCKING ON J'S DOOR.
> *


i can manage n e thing, n e one can, it just takes time and patience, and skills


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 21 2007, 10:26 PM~7526054
> *i can manage n e thing, n e one can, it just takes time and patience, and skills
> *


haha yeah :uh:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Mar 21 2007, 08:31 PM~7526106
> *haha yeah :uh:*



X-2 :0


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

so didimakeyouscream,lets see some builds


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

ttt
There u go 408


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Feb 4 2007, 10:39 AM~7170598
> *PEOPLE'S CHOICE AWARD AT THE NNL IS ONE OF THE BEST OF THE BEST
> *


awsome build very nice!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:loco:


----------

